# pregnant and sex, a big lie?????



## Preg_wife (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am ne member here.

Me and my hubby have satisfying sex life prior to me being pregnant. We expected on my first trimester I will be tired and sex will change, well it did, but at the same time we thought it will go back to great again in my 2nd trimester, well it did NOT.

I am on my week 20. My problem is CONTRACTIONS. Every time my hubby touches me sexually during foreplay and start to arouse I get contractions, when we start having sex I get more contractions..is like getting aroused and sex brings contractions, so is like ouch and I need a break, then sex is not fun anymore. I am horny with horrible sex life. Has anyone experience same thing?

How did you hanndle it?

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Preg_wife (Mar 6, 2012)

any women who went through this during her pregnancy? any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I would recommend you speak to your doctor about this.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

They wouldn't be contractions?

Some women find sex painful during pregnancy for all sorts of reasons. I would have a chat with your mid wife or GP about what you're experiencing to make sure everything's ok, to gather some info on what the causes might be and what you can try to reduce the pain. I could only hinder a guess but I'm not a doctor and it could be a variety of things, so I think a check up and a chat is your best answer.


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are having contractions from foreplay/ sex then you're at risk for preterm labor and you should abstain from sex (even masturbation or any arousal) until 36 weeks. I know it's awful but you have to do it for your baby. There are hormones triggered during arousal that can cause contractions. Semen on the cervix can also cause contractions. Be sure to tell your OB about this!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Hicks said:


> I would recommend you speak to your doctor about this.


I completely agree. 

You don't want to have this baby too early. Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Speak to your doc. For me, O's used to cause Braxton Hicks. Uncomfortable, but not really painful.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Every women is different during pregnancy. And every pregnancy you have can be different than a previous one.

My first pregnancy was something of a breeze - had a few issues, but my libido did increase greatly. I did have a ton of Braxton-Hicks contractions, though.

Go to your doctor and talk about those, to make sure that is what is going on.

My second pregnancy was the complete opposite - high-risk with complications, zippo desire - couldn't do it anyway due to doctor's orders. Also had a ton of very painful Braxton-Hicks contractions. During that pregnancy they were painful, whereas the first they didn't hurt so much.

So, go see your doctor and discuss what you're feeling so that you can put that worry to rest about the contractions. Follow your doctor's suggestions, and lastly - don't compare yourself to anybody else. Try and ENJOY this time in your life as much as you can even if you don't get blessed this time around with the mucho-libido hormone. Like I said, every woman and every pregnancy is different. 

Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

yep time to tell the doctor.

some pregnacies you have to abstain from sex because of the risk of preterm lobor. happened both times with my wife.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

isla~mama said:


> If you are having contractions from foreplay/ sex then you're at risk for preterm labor and you should abstain from sex (even masturbation or any arousal) until 36 weeks. I know it's awful but you have to do it for your baby. There are hormones triggered during arousal that can cause contractions. Semen on the cervix can also cause contractions. Be sure to tell your OB about this!



I agree..

With my first pregnancy. I was in and out of the hospital for pre-term labor. It never occurred to me that sex can cause you to go into labor.. (i was 15). Untill the Dr told me not to have sex, until after the baby was born. There is also something in semen that can/will cause pre-term labor..

I would talk to your dr about this..


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Preg_wife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am ne member here.
> 
> ...


My wife and I had sex once during both of her pregnancies, and both times was early on in her second trimester. I don't think there's this one 'catch all' experience when it comes to sex during pregnancy. I've heard the entire gambit of experiences, some situations similar to ours, I've heard the other extreme where the wife was crazy-horny the entire pregnancy. I would say that it sucks for the both of you that you can't be intimate, but at the same time you can take solace that its a temporary problem, and once you have the baby and the dr gives the okay - you can get back to each other again.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband and I had sex right up to birth, but he was NOT allowed to touch my breasts as it would cause contractions as well.

It's just a reaction the uterus has to sexual stimulation. Orgasms would also cause tightening at the end of my pregnancy.

talk to you doctor and see what can be done to help it.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

effess said:


> My wife and I had sex once during both of her pregnancies, and both times was early on in her second trimester. *I don't think there's this one 'catch all' experience when it comes to sex during pregnancy. I've heard the entire gambit of experiences, some situations similar to ours, I've heard the other extreme where the wife was crazy-horny the entire pregnancy. *I would say that it sucks for the both of you that you can't be intimate, but at the same time you can take solace that its a temporary problem, and once you have the baby and the dr gives the okay - you can get back to each other again.


I'm going to agree with this since my wife's two pregnancies were very different. In her first pregnancy, she was not so interested in sex, but I'm not sure that part of that wasn't cultural since she always seemed unsure whether people were supposed to have sex during pregnancy. Even when she asked the doctor and he said it was okay, she seemed unsure. In her second pregnancy, she was crazy-horny and adventurous to the point I struggled to keep up. 

During her first pregnancy, we lived in Asia, and didn't get so much education about the pregnancy. During the second pregnancy, we lived in the US and had much better education. I remember them saying that late in pregnancy, if a woman was past due, or in some other circumstances, they would send a couple home to have sex because that could help the labor begin or progress. (It's been a long time ... I can't remember all the details exactly.)

I guess all I have to offer is the experience that it is different between pregnancies, and to say that from what we've been taught, in some cases sex is fine, and in others, it may help bring on labor. Since it seems to depend on so much, I have to end by agreeing with everyone else and advising you that you need to talk to your Dr. about it.


----------



## 35898 (Mar 12, 2012)

When I was pregnant, I ALWAYS wanted sex. We had sex at least once a day. It never caused contractions until late third trimester, and sex actually threw me into labor a week early, so I don't think it's normal.. (it's okay, our baby is happy and health  ) Like they said, see a doctor. Always better to be safe than sorry with a little one  I'm not sure about what you meant by touching you, but when I was pregnant, my clitoris was a lot more sensitive than normal.. so sensitive it hurt if you weren't VERY gentle


----------

